# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Ένθετα τεχνικής εκλογής

## alfadex

*Η ΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΘΕΙ. ΤΑ ΠΡΟΙΟΝΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΙΜΑ*

Πωλούνται αυτά τα 8 ένθετα της τεχνικής εκλογής , κοντεύουν τα 20 χρόνια,είναι σε πολυ καλή κατάσταση. Δε μου κάνει καρδιά να τα πετάξω, είναι για συλέκτες , 10 ευρό με το ταχυδρομείο

IMG_20191212_213007_HDR.jpgIMG_20191212_212927_HDR.jpgIMG_20191212_213030_HDR.jpgIMG_20191212_213125_HDR.jpg

----------

